# DSLR at baseball game (Phillies game)



## Darkhunter139 (May 5, 2010)

I am bringing my D40 and 55-200mm lens to the Phillies game tonight, I was just wondering if any of you guys have brought your camera to a game and if you had any problems getting it in?


----------



## Josh220 (May 5, 2010)

Depending what stadium, sport, etc they can be anal about letting in people with large lenses. You won't have any problem with the little kit lens though.


----------



## icassell (May 5, 2010)

I managed to bring my 30D with Sigma 100-300 f/4 into a Diamondbacks game.  Security looked at it long and hard, but I think they were comfortable that I was not a pro and was with my 2 pre-teen kids and I think they didn't want to make a scene.  I think it depends on the venue and the particular guard you get.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (May 5, 2010)

The 55-200mm nikkor lens is not that big for a 200mm lens so I am hoping I will be okay.


----------



## icassell (May 5, 2010)

Most professional sports venues have a rule about "No Professional Cameras".  This definition is subject to interpretation by the security people.  You might get a nice one or you might get a stickler for rules. Some interpret any dSLR as a "Professional Camera".  My best suggestion is to be low-key and act like there is no issue.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (May 5, 2010)

Yeah I am really hoping they let me in with it, I want to get some pictures I can get printed and signed.


----------



## Goontz (May 5, 2010)

It's usually up to the venue, and you can usually find rules regarding camera restrictions somewhere on the venue's website. Minute Maid Park, for example (I was just there on Monday and looked it up but ended up not bringing a camera), only restricts that camera lenses must be under 4.5 inches.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (May 5, 2010)

This is all it says on the site:

*Cameras/Camcorders* - Hand-held video cameras and still  cameras for personal use may be brought into the ballpark, provided no  game action is recorded in accordance with Major League Baseball  regulations.  Please be courteous to those guests around you when taking  pictures. Camera cases must fit through the bag template and will be  inspected prior to entrance into the ballpark.  Tripods and monopods are  prohibited.


----------



## Goontz (May 5, 2010)

Hmm, yeah, pretty vague. Good luck.


----------



## Yale (May 5, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> This is all it says on the site:
> 
> *Cameras/Camcorders* - Hand-held video cameras and still  cameras for personal use may be brought into the ballpark, provided no  game action is recorded in accordance with Major League Baseball  regulations.  Please be courteous to those guests around you when taking  pictures. Camera cases must fit through the bag template and will be  inspected prior to entrance into the ballpark.  Tripods and monopods are  prohibited.



The way I take this is any camera is okay as long as there's no recording. I'm assuming that they have one of those things where you put your bag in, and it has to fit. So get a bag that will fit in there tray.


----------



## joedacris (May 30, 2010)

Hey Dark,
I was wondering if you had any issues with getting your camera into the park.  Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## KmH (May 30, 2010)

Yale said:


> Darkhunter139 said:
> 
> 
> > This is all it says on the site:
> ...


All camera's record in one way or another.

That would depend on what the MLB regs say?


----------



## Darkhunter139 (May 30, 2010)

joedacris said:


> Hey Dark,
> I was wondering if you had any issues with getting your camera into the park.  Thanks for any info you can provide!



Nope they did not even look in my bag haha.


----------



## supraman215 (May 30, 2010)

Where are the pics?


----------



## DerekSalem (May 31, 2010)

Aye it's all up to the specific venue and what is happening there. In Cleveland, for instance:

Progressive Field allows any type of camera with any type of lens, but no tripods/monopods. Browns Stadium is very similar to this.

Quicken Loans Arena, though, doesn't allow any lens that is longer than 6" and in addition doesn't allow any "professional" level photography equipment. Even worse is that the AHL allows even less (which means even though the Lake Erie Monsters hockey team plays at the Q, the rules are more strict when they play).


----------

